
No More Ransom project has prevented ransomware profits of at least $108M - smacktoward
https://www.zdnet.com/article/no-more-ransom-project-has-prevented-ransomware-profits-of-at-least-108-million/
======
p3st1l3nt
_No More Ransom started out with three founding partners -- Dutch Police
[...]_

Ironical since the Netherlands is a major source of dirty hosting. Bulletproof
hosts love that country.

